# Speed Handle for Mill Head Lift



## epanzella (Dec 6, 2020)

The single crank handle used to lift the head on my mill was raising hell with my arthritis as I was forced to lift up with my arm stretched all the way out. I copied the handle on my drill press so I could lift the head by pulling towards me. Much easier on the old bones.


----------



## jlmanatee (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice!  I've started to use my cordless drill/driver to raise/lower my Sieg SX3 mill head.  The hand wheel is held on with 14mm locked nuts and I use a socket with a 3/8 drive adapter in the drill/driver.  I've also purchased a pair of 50 lbs gas struts that I'll be attaching to the head that should help to balance the weight better.


----------



## epanzella (Dec 9, 2020)

jlmanatee said:


> Nice!  I've started to use my cordless drill/driver to raise/lower my Sieg SX3 mill head.  The hand wheel is held on with 14mm locked nuts and I use a socket with a 3/8 drive adapter in the drill/driver.  I've also purchased a pair of 50 lbs gas struts that I'll be attaching to the head that should help to balance the weight better.


My mill head is kinda hard to lift, I don't know if a cordless drill would do it and if it did, I don't know if I could hold on to the drill grip without some sort of extension handle. I would probably have to fab some sort of add'l gear reduction to add to what's there already.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 9, 2020)

Well done!


----------

